# Yudu Black Ink becomming too thin?



## kleaverjr (Jul 11, 2012)

I have gone to plastisol for several of my t shirts however there are few designs where there are some unique colors that the yudu ink is a PERFECT match. One of the designs is a two color print, one color is chocolate, the other is black. The chocolate ink is great, it isn't thin or runny. It goes on the shirt without issues. The black ink however is so thin that it goes everywhere and bleeds every time and I can not get a good print. Is there any way to thicken/make it "stiffer"? I would prefer not to use the Plastisol black because the design would look wrong with one ink IN the shirt, and the other on top of the shirt. HELP! 

Ken L.


----------

